# what happens if you get a DWI?



## JESSE2014 (May 19, 2020)

Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Hell no... But it'll show up on your next random background and they may deactivate you.... Keep driving till it happens like nothing happened!!


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


You have two options.

1. Alert them and get permanently deactivated 
2. Don't alert them and in about 3-4 weeks, when they find out, get permanently deactivated.

Sorry to break the news but either way a dwi is one of the definite deal breakers for being a driver. If it were me, I'd start scrambling to find something else while driving as much as possible while I still could. But your days are numbered either way. Sorry! Good luck.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Im sorry. You drive a uber but your unable to use your app to request a uber to keep the roads safe ?
I know your insurance will go sky high I know uber will boot you from being a driver .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


.....not to ask a silly question....but....were you online or with a pax at the time? -o:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


If you are telling the truth , then you will not be allowed to drive . You can keep driving till they find out.
Was it .08 and under or way over?


----------



## JESSE2014 (May 19, 2020)

SHalester said:


> .....not to ask a silly question....but....were you online or with a pax at the time? -o:


I was not driving for uber just going home.



mbd said:


> If you are telling the truth , then you will not be allowed to drive . You can keep driving till they find out.
> Was it .08 and under or way over?
> 
> Autonomous :thumbdown: forum
> Did you put alcohol inside TSLA batteries :smiles:


yes it was over .08. how long will they find out?



kingcorey321 said:


> Im sorry. You drive a uber but your unable to use your app to request a uber to keep the roads safe ?
> I know your insurance will go sky high


thanks. I will not get another one.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I would just prepare for deactivation.... maximize your last weeks. Created some fake clean up and sending receipts.


----------



## JESSE2014 (May 19, 2020)

ashlee2004 said:


> You have two options.
> 
> 1. Alert them and get permanently deactivated
> 2. Don't alert them and in about 3-4 weeks, when they find out, get permanently deactivated.
> ...


thank you for the advice.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Do not mention it to uber and hope it goes away.
Who knows, nobody is working right now.
But....dmv and gvt. ???
I would start looking for another gig 
Maybe serenade old ladies at the rest home?
Sell weed?
Oil rigs might be for you. 
Keep us posted on how long it takes uber to get back to you if you will. 
But yea, don't call them. they will call you. 
Good luck.


----------



## JESSE2014 (May 19, 2020)

TCar said:


> Do not mention it to uber and hope it goes away.
> Who knows, nobody is working right now.
> But....dmv and gvt. ???
> I would start looking for another gig
> ...


lol I'm not down for drugs or anything crazy. I have a stable job. as soon as I find out ill let yall know. I was trying to look at there safety policy and can not find anything.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Did you get your license taken away? 

You were Charged with DWI, not convicted. 
I'm wondering if Chekr and Uber will find out while the charge is still pending and you have not yet been convicted, which in some places could take years.


----------



## Jperez3737 (Feb 16, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> You have two options.
> 
> 1. Alert them and get permanently deactivated
> 2. Don't alert them and in about 3-4 weeks, when they find out, get permanently deactivated.
> ...


An ignition interlock device (IID) is a breathalyzer that is installed in your vehicle to prevent drinking and driving. It is made up of a mouthpiece, a handheld unit that attaches to your vehicle's ignition system. You are required to blow into the mouthpiece to test your alcohol levels before starting your car. If your BrAC is below the limit set by your state, your vehicle will start. If your Breath BrAC is above your state's limit, your vehicle will not start until you submit a clean, alcohol-free breath sample.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JESSE2014 said:


> lol I'm not down for drugs or anything crazy. I have a stable job. as soon as I find out ill let yall know. I was trying to look at there safety policy and can not find anything.
> 
> 
> yup you're right.


also a drinking problem.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Laws vary widely by state and the circumstances. Uber will not find out until AFTER a court disposition. I don't know how long this will take to wind thru the courts in your community.

One thing is certain, if you are convicted they will find out and you will be permanently done. Use the time between then and now to make alternate plans.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Who in the **** gets a DWI when all the bars are closed and you're not supposed to be visiting friends?


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Savage responses in here. 

But....with RS being mainstream now-a-days, there's pretty much no excuse.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Depends on your state for the penalties. Typical costs are around $10K. Best outcome, continuance without a finding.

Uber will probably deactivate you for three years. Your doing a job that requires you to drive. 

I hope this wasn't your main source of income.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Hubby got one in February 2018, UBER didn’t find out until June 2018 when they ran his background check, dropped him like a hot potato, he thinks when he gets his license back that he’ll be able to drive for Uber again, NOT


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Jperez3737 said:


> An ignition interlock device (IID) is a breathalyzer that is installed in your vehicle to prevent drinking and driving. It is made up of a mouthpiece, a handheld unit that attaches to your vehicle's ignition system. You are required to blow into the mouthpiece to test your alcohol levels before starting your car. If your BrAC is below the limit set by your state, your vehicle will start. If your Breath BrAC is above your state's limit, your vehicle will not start until you submit a clean, alcohol-free breath sample.


Cool story bro

....No idea why I was tagged here


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

JESSE2014 said:


> I was not driving for uber just going home.
> 
> 
> yes it was over .08. how long will they find out?
> ...


Normally it would be a few months but I've seen reports that they are doing the background checks more often in this COVID-19 climate we are in. I wouldn't tell them I'll let them figure it out on their next background check. In the meantime it might be time to find a different side hustle. Or if you do this "full time" it's time to get a regular job


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

You go to court with a good DUI lawyer. He'll get a quack doctor to diagnose you with diabetic ketoacidosis. You claim that the breathalyzer gave a false positive because of your medical condition. Plead not guilty and throw yourself on the mercy of the court. "Despite being just a humble Uber driver with a medical condition, I am heroically serving the community in the midst of this pandemic, transporting those less fortunate than me to do their essential food shopping and doctor visits at great personal risk to my own life. Please don't let this false positive breathalyzer test disqualify me from my sole source of income with which I feed my wife, girlfriends, and 5 children under the age of 3."


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You go to court with a good DUI lawyer. He'll get a quack doctor to diagnose you with diabetic ketoacidosis. You claim that the breathalyzer gave a false positive because of your medical condition. Plead not guilty and throw yourself on the mercy of the court. "Despite being just a humble Uber driver with a medical condition, I am heroically serving the community in the midst of this pandemic, transporting those less fortunate than me to do their essential food shopping and doctor visits at great personal risk to my own life. Please don't let this false positive breathalyzer test disqualify me from my sole source of income with which I feed my wife, girlfriends, and 5 children under the age of 3."


☝ This might actually be some of the best advice ever posted on UPnet


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

With Uber and lyft so readily available, why on earth would someone get a DWI?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> With Uber and lyft so readily available, why on earth would someone get a DWI?


They're about to be evicted and also have no food at home....?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Depends on your state for the penalties. Typical costs are around $10K. Best outcome, continuance without a finding.
> 
> Uber will probably deactivate you for three years. Your doing a job that requires you to drive.
> 
> I hope this wasn't your main source of income.


3 years I think is for minor offenses. I think DUI will be 7 years.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


Do you mean you were found guilty of DWI or that you were given a ticket but the outcome is still undecided?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


Technically, you're supposed to notify them of any ticket or criminal charge, but.....

Yanno.

Anyway, of COURSE you will be deactivated if found guilty...

Can't drive for Uber if you can't drive at all because... LICENSE SUSPENDED!

And DMV & the larger insurance companies share info all the time. Uber's insurance company will refuse to cover you because... LICENSE SUSPENDED...


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Of all people you should know that you do not drink and drive. It's something I can't wrap my head around at all. You should know damn good well Uber's a lot cheaper then ten Grand. Good luck with your life on that one I wish you the best. But you are pretty much done in this for any kind of Livery job. Anything that has to do with driving probably won't touch you ever again.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

What the *** is a DWI?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> Cool story bro
> 
> ....No idea why I was tagged here


Court ordered community service

A judge often has the authority to sentence a defendant to court-ordered community service. It help charitable organizations, lightens the load on jails and probation departments and give defendants a chance to give back. In this type of alternative sentence, a judge orders a criminal offender to perform work in the community in exchange for a complete or partial reduction of fines and/or incarceration.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

mch said:


> Court ordered community service
> 
> A judge often has the authority to sentence a defendant to court-ordered community service. It help charitable organizations, lightens the load on jails and probation departments and give defendants a chance to give back. In this type of alternative sentence, a judge orders a criminal offender to perform work in the community in exchange for a complete or partial reduction of fines and/or incarceration.


I love it when you talk dirty to me
Tell me about AA next!! &#128515;


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


I don't know how texas works but if it works like CA then it won't go on your record until you go to court. Once you go to court you might as well consider becoming a professional passenger for the next 5 to 10 years.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ashlee2004 said:


> I love it when you talk dirty to me
> Tell me about AA next!! &#128515;


&#129299;


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Chorch said:


> What the @@@ is a DWI?


Driving Without Internet. It means you didn't give your pax free wifi.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


I would not let them know. They will find out soon enough As others have advised, make the most of what time that you have left. You should do this, if for no other reason than you are going to need a lawyer. DWI lawyers are expensive.

Welcome to YouPeaDotNet.



MissAnne said:


> he thinks when he gets his license back that he'll be able to drive for Uber again,


I do not know the law in Utah, but, depending on the state, that stays with him anywhere from three to ten years. I would expect that Utah would be more harsh than many as _them thar' More-Munns don't like them no al-kee-haul none too good._



ashlee2004 said:


> This might actually be some of the best advice ever posted on UPnet


Those lawyers are the most expensive.



mch said:


> Court ordered community service


Often you get that in addition to the other penalties. Often it involves picking up trash on the highways. Illinois used to make you wear a day-glo safety vest that read *DRUNK DRIVER* . You _had_ to put on the vest and keep it on you. If you did not, you did not get credit for those hours, even if you did pick up the trash. If you get sent to drunk school in Virginia, you shuffle up to the INFORMATION counter and ask in a low voice where you are supposed to go for ASAP. The clerk then loudly announces: "OH YOU'RE A _DRUNK DRIVER! _GO OVER THERE, YES, RIGHT OVER THERE (points), YES RIGHT OVER THERE WITH THE OTHER DRUNK DRIVERS!" You pull your collar up over your face, shuffle over there, wait. A door opens across the room. A clerk comes out:

"*ALL YOU DRUNK DRIVERS LINE UP OVER HERE! THAT*'*S RIGHT, RIGHT OVER HERE! ALL DRUNK DRIVERS LINE UP RIGHT HERE, NOW! RIGHT OVER HERE, DRUNK DRIVERS!"*


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Those lawyers are the most expensive.


You are very correct.

But not as expensive as a DWI in Texas.

First offense is on your record permanently. Even convicted felons can seal their record after 10 years. Texas is the absolute worst place on earth to get a DWI. That shit will seriously ruin your life.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Laws vary widely by state and the circumstances. Uber will not find out until AFTER a court disposition.


When my husband got his DUI, they took his car, and his license immediately. UBER did not find out for four months when they ran his background check. They automatically deactivated him and he had not been to court yet at all, but it could be different for each state, here in Utah they're pretty strict


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> Texas First offense is on your record permanently.


DAMN!

It is actually about time that they got tougher than they used to be. Had the states been tougher forty years past, it would still be point-1 and you would not have MADD, which in reality is a neo-temperance organisation, campaigning to make it so that if you even think about smelling a beer in the air, you are legally drunk. If they had left it at point-1 and enforced the laws that were on the books, they would not have all of these drunk drivers.

Instead of suspending and yanking licences, they [diminujtive for "cat"]foot around with drunk drivers. They give you restricted licences, send you to drunk school, suspend for short periods.

It has been a long time since I lived in Montréal, but when I lived there, they did not play.

The first time that you got popped:

If you did any damage, odds were that you were going to jail. If you did not do too much damage or hurt any one, odds were that you were not going to jail.

Jail or no jail, you got a nasty fine.

You picked up trash for six months, minimum. If you got packed off to the hoosegow because you hurt or killed someone or did extensive damage, you picked up the trash for the six months (minimum) AFTER you got out of the hoosegow.

You were on the bus for one year, MINIMUM. If you got packed off to the hoosegow, the clock did not start on the one year until you got out of said hoosegow.

RESTRICTED LICENCE? Ne-e-e-e-e-e-e-ver heard of it. WHAT? You need your licence for your job? You should have thought of that before you took your car when you went drinking. No bus service where you live? You had better have some friends who really like you. If not., get used to the bicycle or move somewhere that they have busses.

The second time that you got popped:

This time, you are going to jail. How long depends on how much damage that you did or people that you hurt or killed. Even if you did no damage or hurt anyone, you still went to the hoosegow.

You got an even nastier fine.

When you got out, you picked up trash for eighteen months, MINIMUM.

Finally: You were ON THE BUS *FOR LIFE*.

Being an American, I would support a three strike system, but with mandatory suspensions of at least one year for the first time, five for the second and a mandatory permanent revocation for the third. Picking up trash would come with all three strikes. The slammer would be mandatory for strikes two and three. Progressively nastier fines would be necessary, as well. Most importantly, they must stop issuing restricted licences: suspended means SUSPENDED; you walk, ride the bus, ride Uber, ride a cab, ride a bicycle, ride the train, but you do not drive.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Sign up for Lyft and hope the background check there clears before your record reflects the DWI. You'll get a few months on the platform before they kick you.

Oh, and don't drive drunk. Call an Uber.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

In Cali you just pull out your fake , claim illegal immigrant and get deported. Friend brings your real id to the border and you roll again

by fake I mean real Mexican I’d bought ...not yours


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> In Cali you just pull out your fake , claim illegal immigrant and get deported. Friend brings your real id to the border and you roll again
> 
> by fake I mean real Mexican I'd bought ...not yours


Pretty sure you'd qualify for a DWI right now.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Chorch said:


> What the @@@ is a DWI?


Seriously? :confusion: Okay, I'll play along. Driving While Intoxicated, aka DUI, or Driving Under the Influence. Either can be for alcohol, drugs, prescription medications, OTC cold formulas like NyQuil, etc.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


i wouldn't worry about , the 1st 3 they give you a warning, the 4th one your suspended for a week, try not to drink and drive,your ins will go up



MissAnne said:


> Hubby got one in February 2018, UBER didn't find out until June 2018 when they ran his background check, dropped him like a hot potato, he thinks when he gets his license back that he'll be able to drive for Uber again, NOT


7 yr wait


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*what happens if you get a DWI?*

You get sent to India and put in a cubicle next to Rohit


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Seriously? :confusion: Okay, I'll play along. Driving While Intoxicated, aka DUI, or Driving Under the Influence. Either can be for alcohol, drugs, prescription medications, OTC cold formulas like NyQuil, etc.


I was being serious haha, thanks for the clarification. I never heard of it. I only knew of DUI.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

JESSE2014 said:


> yes it was over .08. how long will they find out?


Does your state automatically suspend your license after a DUI? If so, it will come up as soon as Uber does a periodic check. If you didnt lose your license and have not been convicted yet it should show up post conviction.

I'm sure you know how dumb it was to drive while intoxicated so I'm not going to give you a lecture. I am going to strongly suggest you get a lawyer and try to see if you can fight this in court. Where I live a DUI is a criminal conviction UBER will be the least of your concerns. It will screw your entire life.

Good luck.



Uberisfuninlv said:


> *what happens if you get a DWI?*
> 
> You get sent to India and put in a cubicle next to Rohit


Rohit was laid off.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

The Mick said:


> i wouldn't worry about , the 1st 3 they give you a warning, the 4th one your suspended for a week, try not to drink and drive,your ins will go up
> 
> 
> 7 yr wait


Actually, 3 yrs to get license back with no breathalyzer, 10 yrs on his record &#129324; what sucks, it wasn't for alcohol (DOL won't change it and it's really screwed him) and he has his medical card, we fought it for 2 yrs then finally did a plea in abadence with court supervised probation, he has 7 months left til it's dismissed as long as he stays out of trouble &#129318;‍♀


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> Actually, 3 yrs to get license back with no breathalyzer, 10 yrs on his record &#129324; what sucks, it wasn't for alcohol (DOL won't change it and it's really screwed him) and he has his medical card, we fought it for 2 yrs then finally did a plea in abadence with court supervised probation, he has 7 months left til it's dismissed as long as he stays out of trouble &#129318;‍♀


GL. In Aurora Coloroda, a cop was in his squad car, had a BAC of 0.43 BAC, still driving and is still a cop there? Any GL


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


DWI's cost somewhere around $10,000 to $20,000 dollars in legal fees, court costs, & fines, not including higher insurance premiums. The court-mandated community service and victim impact panels will also eat much of your time. 
An Uber-deactivation is the least of your problems.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> DWI's cost somewhere around $10,000 to $20,000 dollars in legal fees, court costs, & fines, not including higher insurance premiums. The court-mandated community service and victim impact panels will also eat much of your time.
> An Uber-deactivation is the least of your problems.


also lost employment opps


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Guess my hubby got lucky, $678 to get car out of impound, $2000 for lawyer, $650 in fines, had to do the Victims Impact Panel and do a drug assessment, total out of pocket was only about $3500. But it has totally screwed him out of getting a good job.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I don't know how long this will take to wind thru the courts in your community.


Tell your attorney to delay, delay, delay ... they like doing this because they get to charge you more money.
But, they just file motions, and then motions, then more motions till they run out.
With this China virus things going on, it may be quite a while.
And, with this China virus going on, there is a bigger chance that evidence will get lost or mishandled, or the arresting police officer retires or gets sick with China virus .... stuff happens.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Tell your attorney to delay, delay, delay ... they like doing this because they get to charge you more money.
> But, they just file motions, and then motions, then more motions till they run out.
> With this China virus things going on, it may be quite a while.
> And, with this China virus going on, there is a bigger chance that evidence will get lost or mishandled, or the arresting police officer retires or gets sick with China virus .... stuff happens.


if you forget every thing, remember deny-delay-deny-delay........................................................................................................


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


Should have called an UBER !



Ssgcraig said:


> Depends on your state for the penalties. Typical costs are around $10K. Best outcome, continuance without a finding.
> 
> Uber will probably deactivate you for three years. Your doing a job that requires you to drive.
> 
> I hope this wasn't your main source of income.


UBER HAS NO CHOICE.

BESIDES " PUBLIC SENTIMENT".

UBERS INSURANCE COMPANY WILL FORBID D.W.I. FOR AT LEAST 3 YEARS !

YOU CAN FORGET DRIVING FOR ANYONE FOR 3-5 YEARS.

( YOUR INSURANCE WILL DROP YOU. YOU WILL END UP IN A " HIGH RISK" INSURANCE POOL. YOU WILL HAVE TO PAY ASTRONOMICAL INSURANCE PAYMENTS FOR SUB PAR INSURANCE FOR 3 YEARS)

WELCOME TO THE 8TH CIRCLE OF HELL !




Ssgcraig said:


> Depends on your state for the penalties. Typical costs are around $10K. Best outcome, continuance without a finding.
> 
> Uber will probably deactivate you for three years. Your doing a job that requires you to drive.
> 
> I hope this wasn't your main source of income.


AND ASK
D.A. & YOUR LAWYER ABOUT " 1ST OFFENDER PROGRAMS"

WHICH MAY MAKE IT " DISAPPEAR" IN A YEAR OR SO.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

Here in Arizona you can do this but you probably can do it in other states to. After all your fees and fines are paid off you can apply to have judgment set aside. It will kinda remove it from your record. I know a driver who drove at Pizza Hut and got a DUI he was not allowed to drive anymore. He applied to have judgment set aside and it was granted then he had Pizza Hut run his background check again and it came out OK. I think it shows up that he was charged with it but it was dismissed. It’s worth trying. It will also help on your insurance


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


Do nothing. And make sure you have a passenger uber account. lol


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Jperez3737 said:


> An ignition interlock device (IID) is a breathalyzer that is installed in your vehicle to prevent drinking and driving. It is made up of a mouthpiece, a handheld unit that attaches to your vehicle's ignition system. You are required to blow into the mouthpiece to test your alcohol levels before starting your car. If your BrAC is below the limit set by your state, your vehicle will start. If your Breath BrAC is above your state's limit, your vehicle will not start until you submit a clean, alcohol-free breath sample.


Then start drinking like a fish in water after you blow in the breathalyzer . LOL


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


Get a good attorney and fight the charge or plea bargain to something else.
Dwi will destroy your job and your insurance will go through the roof.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

aluber1968 said:


> Get a good attorney and fight the charge


juries don't like drunks.....


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


Why did you drive under DWI?... what is wrong iwth you?! I hope you get deactivated and never drive again, for uber and personal.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 18, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> MADD, which in reality is a neo-temperance organisation,


I hate those "MADD" women..... ( Mothers against Drunk Drivers )

That's why I'm a member of "DAMM" ( Drunks against Mad Mothers )


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

Arthur Dent said:


> I hate those "MADD" women..... ( Mothers against Drunk Drivers )
> 
> That's why I'm a member of "DAMM" ( Drunks against Mad Mothers )


i'm a MATT, guy, mothers against Texting & Talking while driving,


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MissAnne said:


> (DOL won't change it and it's really screwed him)


Sorry, but what does this mean?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JESSE2014 said:


> I was not driving for uber just going home.
> 
> 
> yes it was over .08. how long will they find out?
> ...


$10,000. The average cost of the first DUI.

Better look for a better paying job that doesn't require driving.



ashlee2004 said:


> Cool story bro
> 
> ....No idea why I was tagged here


No Idea but I am always happy to see your face


----------



## JESSE2014 (May 19, 2020)

M62 said:


> Do you mean you were found guilty of DWI or that you were given a ticket but the outcome is still undecided?


this just happened this Saturday.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JESSE2014 said:


> this just happened this Saturday.


Hire a great DUI lawyer! Will cost a few thousand dollars but will save 5 thousand or more if they can get you off. If not at least you tried. DUI is a worst possible situation. You are better off running someone over sober. At least your insurance company will cover you and LE will see if its not your fault.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Who in the @@@@ gets a DWI when all the bars are closed and you're not supposed to be visiting friends?


You can't fix stupid.

I have a friend who was severely brain damaged at 22 by a drunk driver. I got NO sympathy. NONE.



NauticalWheeler said:


> They're about to be evicted and also have no food at home....?


But had money to buy booze? Please.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Uber's the least of your problems.
First DWI costs about $10,000.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

JESSE2014 said:


> this just happened this Saturday.


Then you might wanna consider hiring a lawyer to try and get the charges knocked down or dropped.

And goes without saying, don't make the same mistake again. Not worth the risks to yourself and others.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can't fix stupid.
> 
> I have a friend who was severely brain damaged at 22 by a drunk driver. I got NO sympathy. NONE.
> 
> ...


I had a friend who was killed by a gal texting? the lady DID not go to jail? still has a DL......................


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But had money to buy booze? Please.


I was joking. As in, if they go to jail they get a free place to stay with meals included...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

SHalester said:


> juries don't like drunks.....


Juries don't have a problem with drunks as much as they have with drunks that get behind the wheel and DRIVE.

Everyone has at least one person in their life that, if killed by a drunk too selfish to get somebody else to drive them, would leave them absolutely devastated.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> juries don't like drunks.....


Do DWI defendants go in front of a jury if they didn't cause an accident? I assumed they went to traffic court and no jury.


----------



## The Mick (May 1, 2020)

M62 said:


> Do DWI defendants go in front of a jury if they didn't cause an accident? I assumed they went to traffic court and no jury.


depends on the state you live in


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Sorry, but what does this mean?


DOL.... Dept of Licensing.... his Motor Vehicle Report says DUI -Alcohol, And because of that, they want to put a breathalyzer in all of our cars at $985 EACH and $60 each per month for monitoring, but his DUI was not for alcohol, It was for a "substantial amount of metabolite in his system".... they won't change it even though the judge & prosecutor changed the charge. Utah sucks


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

M62 said:


> Do DWI defendants go in front of a jury if they didn't cause an accident?


that would be a YES. I was a jurist in a DWI trial; know first hand. GUILTY. Obvious she was a drunk, easy case, waste of time, tho.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> that would be a YES. I was a jurist in a DWI trial; know first hand. GUILTY. Obvious she was a drunk, easy case, waste of time, tho.


I guess it might still depend on the state like someone said above &#129335;‍♂.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

you get a raise $5 a mile


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MissAnne said:


> DOL.... Dept of Licensing.... his Motor Vehicle Report says DUI -Alcohol, And because of that, they want to put a breathalyzer in all of our cars at $985 EACH and $60 each per month for monitoring, but his DUI was not for alcohol, It was for a "substantial amount of metabolite in his system".... they won't change it even though the judge & prosecutor changed the charge. Utah sucks


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

M62 said:


> Do DWI defendants go in front of a jury if they didn't cause an accident? I assumed they went to traffic court and no jury.


Yes, in OH I was a juror in a DWI case where there was no accident.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


You may want to look for another job the clock is ticking till they deactivate you. Just a heads up polish that resume and apply everywhere before they do.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

JESSE2014 said:


> Do I need to notify uber I received a DWI?


Do you not have insurance?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> You may want to look for another job the clock is ticking till they deactivate you. Just a heads up polish that resume and apply everywhere before they do.


Take the unemployment;
Update or learn new skills;
Wait till China's attack on the world is over;
Go get a decent job.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Take the unemployment;
> Update or learn new skills;
> Wait till China's attack on the world is over;
> Go get a decent job.


YES!!! Apply for UI and PUA now, before the conviction comes through! This way you're not out if work for cause, but rather because of CV-19!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> YES!!! Apply for UI and PUA now, before the conviction comes through! This way you're not out if work for cause, but rather because of CV-19!


there is no law against filing a claim.
no law agasint asking.
the law is broken when you lie.

File the application;
Tell the truth;
Take the unemployment;
Update or learn new skills;
Wait till the China attack on the world ends,
and get a decent job.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

*what happens if you get a DWI?*
REALLY STUPID TOPIC. WHAT HAPPENS IF I GET 4 SPEEDING TICKETS,,...
ANSWER TOAST


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> there is no law against filing a claim.
> no law agasint asking.
> the law is broken when you lie.
> 
> ...


Is it lying if the application goes in before the conviction, though? It's not being deactivated for cause, because the cause didn't happen yet.

If convicted and then deactivated, it's for cause. In NJ, that means 6 weeks from the date of application that you can't be paid for, but (under normal circumstances) are still responsible for jumping through all the hoops they expect you to if you want to still be eligible when the 6 weeks are up, if you haven't found another job.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

bobby747 said:


> *what happens if you get a DWI?*
> REALLY STUPID TOPIC. WHAT HAPPENS IF I GET 4 SPEEDING TICKETS,,...
> ANSWER TOAST


Speaking of speeding tickets, the California Highway Patrol announced yesterday that in the last 90 days they have cited more than 6000 drivers for speeding in excess of 100 mph, an increase over the same period last year of well over 100%. Interestingly, accidents are down for the same reason speeds are up- light traffic because people are staying at home. I wonder if any of the speeders are U/L drivers. :coolio:  BTW, the fine is roughly $500, and court fees run it up to $900-$1000.:confusion::frown:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Is it lying if the application goes in before the conviction, though? It's not being deactivated for cause, because the cause didn't happen yet.
> 
> If convicted and then deactivated, it's for cause. In NJ, that means 6 weeks from the date of application that you can't be paid for, but (under normal circumstances) are still responsible for jumping through all the hoops they expect you to if you want to still be eligible when the 6 weeks are up, if you haven't found another job.


Deactivation?
Who GAF about deactivation?
Do you?

The world is dissolving ... and you are concerned about deactivation? from Uber?

Ok, Ok. Listen. I got an idea. It's _just_ come to me.

Take the unemployment money,
learn new skills or update old ones, 
wait till China's attack on the civilized world ends,
go get a decent job

Deactivated ... wow.

Answer all the questions truthfully. If you qualify they'll tell you, if you don't they'll tell you.


----------



## RodB (Jun 17, 2019)

Like others have said, try to get the unemployment NOW..

As an Uber driver, you have heard all the stories from pax about that they have to take Uber because they got a dwi...how they lost their job, how much it cost them etc.

You also have picked up tons of pax talking about how taking Uber is a no brainier because it is much cheaper than a dwi...

Get into AA before the court orders it, at least then the judge will know that you are wanting to fix your life. It is going to be a long expensive road..

There was an Uber driver in this area that got a dwi when he got pulled over with pax in the car...he had drove to the bar to drink, then decided that he was ok to drive after leaving the bar and turned the app on... Luckily no one got injured or killed.

You should have used an hour's worth of your pay to take Uber home....


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Who in the @@@@ gets a DWI when all the bars are closed and you're not supposed to be visiting friends?


Never underestimate an Uber driver.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Deactivation?
> Who GAF about deactivation?
> Do you?
> 
> ...


I was speaking to the ability to collect UI. &#128578;

If deactivated "for cause" the ex-driver might not be eligible.

Apply prior to deactivation with CV19 as the reason and collect. Then, if they deactivate, it's after the fact and irrelevant to UI.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> I was speaking to the ability to collect UI. &#128578;
> 
> If deactivated "for cause" the ex-driver might not be eligible.
> 
> Apply prior to deactivation with CV19 as the reason and collect. Then, if they deactivate, it's after the fact and irrelevant to UI.


Oh.
I'm not sure there is such a thing as 'deactivated with cause'. 
It doesn't sound like "fired for cause".
And, in Cali, that's real hard for an employer to prove.

I was fired for cause, applied for UI, was denied, appealed and won.
Pretty easily too.

Evidently it is ok to tell your boss to **** off in California.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Even in my old drinking days I never never drove my car while drinking.
Yes you will be deactivated, find a new job, apply now for UI and PUA. . Good luck


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

*Non-Disclosure of DWI Convictions*
A newly passed Texas law in 2017 allows for non-disclosure of DWI convictions in certain cases. Non-disclosure means your conviction technically remains on your record, but it is sealed and thus not visible to anyone who checks your background. The requirements to have your DWI conviction sealed are:


It was your first DWI offense. Find out when a DWI is a felony.
You had a BAC of less than 0.15%. Learn about what to do if police claim your BAC is above .08% but you know this isn't correct.
You have completed the terms of your sentence and paid all court costs.
You have not been convicted or given deferred adjudication for any crimes since your DWI conviction (other than minor traffic violations).
You have completed the mandatory waiting period, which is usually two years but possibly less if your sentence involved only a fine.
*Call 855-600-6695 for a Free Consultation With a Texas DWI Defense Lawyer*


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Chorch said:


> I was being serious haha, thanks for the clarification. I never heard of it. I only knew of DUI.


"Arrested for Driving While Blind" - zz


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Younger people might not know this, but through the 50's.....social drinking was about as common as smoking.
Drinking at work back then was common.
It wasn't hard to find an airline pilot who would easily blow every test today.
In the 70's things started changing. By the 80's they were getting pretty serious.
Today, it's like people say.....in many places you're screwed royally first offense.
Never had a DWI or DUI but it's really easy to get one today.

Get a lawyer. But Damn....if you're going to drive......don't drink (that means no Rum cake too) lol


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Be honest. Are you just trolling us?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't get a second one is all I got to say. Go deliver pizza. Good luck, live and learn.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

If there was only a service that could take you around while your drunk. Something like an app that summons a car with a push of a button.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

If this is really true, not only will a DWI ruin your ability to ride share, but can potentially prevent you from finding any decent job. Plea it down if you can.


----------



## Lvd2020 (Apr 9, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> With Uber and lyft so readily available, why on earth would someone get a DWI?


In Vegas we just assume half the ppl on the road with us are f*kd up not matter what time you drive. &#128533;


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> You have two options.
> 
> 1. Alert them and get permanently deactivated
> 2. Don't alert them and in about 3-4 weeks, when they find out, get permanently deactivated.
> ...


Unfortunately, this is true. I was temporarily deactivated for an ACCUSATION...took a full day to get reinstated. Good luck. Unfortunately, you will need it.


----------

